# Factory Speaker Wire Size



## Cruzified12 (Sep 29, 2011)

Stock wire size is 18 gauge. You don't have to upgrade the wire but it is recommended if you don't want to choke your speakers. It can be a pain to run new wire but every audio guy I've talked to said if you want to get the best sound upgrade.


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks. I'm probably going to stick with the factory wiring then. I just wanted to make sure the wires wouldn't heat up too much because of the increased current. I plugged the numbers into a speaker wire size calculator and it says that the decibel loss using 18 gauge is less than 1db. According to the calculator any loss less than 1 db is inaudible. I know that's not that accurate but it will work for me.


----------

